# Ejecter CD ordi éteint



## kabeha (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour.
Comment éjecter un CD d'un iMac G3 500 quand on ne peut plus le démarrer ?

Ma fille, voulant jouer avec un jeu qui ne fonctionne que sous OS9, a voulu redémarrer sous OS 9.

Et là elle a eu droit à une disquette avec un ?

Je lui ai dit de redémarrer avec alt mais sans résultat.

J'ai voulu alors redémarrer-C avec le CD Jaguar mais il y a le CD du jeu coincé, touche "eject" inopérante


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2004)

il faur redemarrer en gardant le bouton de souris enfoncé


----------



## kabeha (10 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il faur redemarrer en gardant le bouton de souris enfoncé



Mais qu'est-ce qu'on deviendrait sans ce forum et des types comme toi     

Nickel


----------

